# 4 more days until we get our puppy.



## joe b (Jul 16, 2013)

We get our puppy Saturday. Parker will 7 weeks on Friday and we get him the next day. We are excited, and a little nervous to be getting this bundle of energy. Our only other dog, an American Bulldog, passed in late June. 

Around 5 years ago my wife had been out walking our bulldog and she said she just saw this amazing dog, but couldn't remember the type of dog. A week later we both saw it and I talked with the owner, and it was a vizsla. I checked into this breed a little more, thought what a cool dog and filed it away for the future. The "future" is now only 4 days away.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Please do not pick up your puppy until he is 8 weeks old.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is my understanding, and also the opinion of the two breeders, where we got Fergy, that in the case of Vizsla pups 7 weeks is
actually preferred... Usually the mother has weened them early (4 wks) and they are very much matured pups, and ready for 
human bonding, and socialization. In most cases, 8 weeks is the earliest you would want to get your pup... but the V is a different breed. Anyway, I am really glad we didn't wait, He really needed to get started being at home with us and Pearl. That extra week
with his pack may have made a big difference in his dog personality, and I am glad we were cuddling a snuggling him instead.

In defense of the 8 week pick up... we did wait with Foxy, but she just seemed younger, and smaller... maybe it just depends
on the pup... 
I would be really interested in other pros and cons.

PS: joeb...CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby... Now The Fun Begins!!!!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I would think for you tnkafox2 being that your sweet baby is a single litter pup, it may not make too much of a difference, 7 vs 8 weeks since pup is already weaned by then. 

I think one of the main arguments behind waiting the 8 weeks is that the litter pack teaches each other valuable lessons on bite inhibition and pack dynamics during this phase.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on getting your new puppy.

To the others. A few days one way or the other is not going to make a big difference.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!!! We too first saw the vizsla a few years ago and decided that when we were ready for a dog, the V would be it. We finally brought a V home last December.

PS - W left his breeder at 7 weeks and then was rehomed (to us!) at 12 weeks. He fit right into our pack (including our then 3.5 year old son) and at just shy of one year, I like to think we're doing pretty well.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats! We've had our puppy "Olive" for a week and a half now.


----------



## joe b (Jul 16, 2013)

The breeder is a AKC Breeder of Merit and this is what he recommended. I realize many people like 8 weeks, but the independent research I did said at 49 days the puppy is at the prime age to bring home. Regardless 7, 8 weeks I don't believe it makes a difference. The rest of his pack will no longer be with him past Saturday so I don't see a point in keeping him there longer. We have 4 children between the ages of 3 and 14, and they are really excited. Our bulldog was a 120 lb female and I loved having her around when the kids were outside. Our dynamics have changed as the kids want a more active dog, haha, they will get their wish. Thanks to everyone for their "best wishes".


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I am actually glad that we waited exactly 8 weeks. We picked up Dre on Sunday morning, but all of this brothers and the sister got picked up either on on Friday or Saturday. This gave him some time to adjust to being in a smaller group and he spent the final night at the breeder in a crate by himself.

I am inclined to believe that it was one the best decisions we've made and let him stay longer than other pups. He had 0 issues with crate training and never made a peep when we put him in. He just lies down and goes to sleep. I just got him a new "big boy" 800-series 40" long crate last week because he can no longer sit up in his first crate. As soon as I brought it into the house and put his new bed in it, he hopped in and took a nap even thought it was his "roam around" time. 

I understand that Vizslas are special and can relate to the excitement and all, but I believe if you rush now you will be sorry later. Thats my 2 cents...


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition! Enjoy the young pup as they grow up way too fast. 

On a side note, we have brought all three of our dogs home at 7 weeks without any issues. The first two are labs and our "baby" is a vizsla. We didn't plan on taking our vizsla home until 8 weeks, but the vet cleared it. When we went to visit her the week before we were to get her, the breeder offered to let us take her home that night. Thank goodness we were prepared because I was beyond excited! I think at any age, there is an adjustment period.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on the new little nugget! I can't wait to see pictures!

8 weeks is a benchmark so a few days earlier or later isn't going to make or break your pup or be the defining thing that makes them a "good dog" vs a "bad dog." He'll settle into your pack, your life and your hearts in no time! Enjoy him while he's little because they grow in the blink of an eye!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

joe said:


> The breeder is a AKC Breeder of Merit and this is what he recommended. I realize many people like 8 weeks, but the independent research I did said at 49 days the puppy is at the prime age to bring home. Regardless 7, 8 weeks I don't believe it makes a difference. The rest of his pack will no longer be with him past Saturday so I don't see a point in keeping him there longer. We have 4 children between the ages of 3 and 14, and they are really excited. Our bulldog was a 120 lb female and I loved having her around when the kids were outside. Our dynamics have changed as the kids want a more active dog, haha, they will get their wish. Thanks to everyone for their "best wishes".


sorry if I was one of the ones being controversial. i'm sure it will be fine. where we live (California) it's illegal to sell a puppy under 8 weeks, so that's just what I am used to. I honestly do wish you the best and we look forward to pictures.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I was concerned picking up Kiya at 7 weeks but it turned out to not be one. She was sleeping through the night on the 3rd day. Just have a few soft stuffed toys, soft blanket in the crate and all will be fine!


----------

